# Why did the Wombat cross the road? (Jindabyne - 10/12)



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRqXQKUAAAdXgAASQAUAAJAAP2H+ACAAIibSmaamjyjE9QoAMRppo0MuBilY7eyOFVoCjUPOfJ2eDaqAytrpJL6W/F3JFOFCQGpdApQ=


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

g'day Leigh. Jindy is one of my favourite spots in Australia, I lived there and in Thredbo for a couple of years during my life as a ski bum and I still had a holiday cabin there up until a few years ago. Looks like you scored a cracker of a day. Trout fishing on the Lake can be a real hit and miss affair - I've never yakked on Lake Jindabyne but have shore fished and landed some nice trout from various spots around the lake.

And as for the wombats, yes there are a lot of them. I haven't hit one (thank god) but have dodged a few late at night. However I did have the misfortune of hitting a roo between Thredbo and Jindy a few years ago - it made short work of the front of my wagon and unfortunately when car meets roo, the car usually wins..

Glad you broke your Trout virginity.. nice report and great pics , as usual.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done on getting the trout Leigh! I usually fish Eucumbine, and not sure but your fish has not got the typical markings of a rainbow, might be the photo, but it's very silver instead of rainbow......perhaps a small salmon instead? not that i am really sure though.

Ash


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Congrats on your first yak-caught salmonid Leigh  But for my money that fish is a small atlantic (hard to tell without seeing it up close though) - it doesn't look like it from the photo, but do you remember if it had spots on the tail? Rainbows definately do.

Beautiful scenery at Eucumbene, that's for sure.

(And I'm finally in Canberra, after a boiling radiator 100km out of Melbourne and a 1 day delay. What did I do to deserve the hottest day in 50 years for the drive up?)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Woohooo you have done well!

Trout on a yak is a great effort and a small dash to Jindy can feel like hell at 5am... Let alone driving a car to get there ( Well done mate, if i dont see you before Xmas and NY many well wishes for you and your family! ).


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Leigh,

Great report and piccies mate. Congrats on the first trout. I have never even seen one, let alone caught one.

Another species on the wonderful little SXs - great stuff.


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Congrats on your trout Red. And Brad also. Looks like a top day on the water, It makes for a nice day on the water Fish or not in those conditions


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Top report Red. Has inspired me to start thinking about trout again. I haven't chased them for a while, but I certainly miss them and this report reminded me of that.

Now I just need to figure out somewhere (relatively close to Emerald) that still has water left in that may contain trout. Anyone have some good suggestions?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXLiEqIAABvfgAASQQHmEoIkVAC+7t6gIAByKGkMJowgMINDQajEp5NTTTTR6m1ND01H6KGhicIoyczLZZhaOzOB1deKX0lKTczVLaZF33aIjwUdcj3oylrg8YB7XQqWo+2Yr08ijL8RVcOr8eghgNpkJQeuBRvtO2UONIrnVDhhyhelZJ0/F3JFOFCQcuISog==


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion you and Ash are right about the atlantic (though the one in the photo is actually Brad's). Now I think about it, mine was lighter (less silvery) in colour, and did have the greenish/grey spots.


The more I look at it the more I think Altantic Salmon, still a top catch, in fact I beleive harder than catching rainbow, even browns maybe? I havent fished Jindy before, I find Eucumbine closer to get to and not as populated and I have never seen or heard of Atlantics coming from there, so do not quote me 100% about my fish knowledge :?:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Red, thats no more than 5 minutes walk from my place and I have fished there before, but have never managed anything worth keeping. Haven't dipped the yak in there yet though, and that'd increase my chances for sure. I'll give it a go soon.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Altantic Salmon were only stocked in Jindabyne and never stocked in Eucumbene. The pic does looks like a salmon, great catch.

Victor


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great outing fellas and a good result for a first time visit.

Like Mick, for me, the trout and similar are only seen on ice at the fishmongers, have never seen one live in its own environment.

As yakkers we are so lucky in the opportunities available, enjoyed the report Red


----------



## mackral (Oct 20, 2006)

Firstly, my apologies Leigh for not getting the report done in time. (But you do such a great job!). Hopefully when I return to a real job in a couple of weeks and get a better network connectivity happening I can alleviate this burden on you occassionally. Plus I am getting a new digital camera for Chrissie so can put up some photo's of our trips and the fishies to make everyone green with envy... 

Yes, guys you are well informed and are right, this little bugger was no Rainbow, but an Atlantic. I looked in the book when I got home. I havent eaten it yet, as I wanted to try smoking it in my smoker. I will make sure you get the try it. I can guarantee it will be delicious.

Thanks again for the company at an ungodly hour of the morning Leigh. As for the mountain lakes again... Unfortunately I have become a greedy fisherman now and expect more from my outings so probably wont be heading back to Jindy real soon. A long way to go for only one fish to take home between us.

I think the weather on the coast looks good for this weekend? We could investigate where on my charter a couple of weekends back we continually hooked up on 50cm salmon passing the rocks at Burrawurra point while on the troll. Or perhaps to keep the better halves happy we should investigate some new spots on LBG, and see if we cant find a new Reddie hot spot! 
Although our current one will certainly take some beating after our last efforts!

Cheers Leigh, et al

Big Mac (Brad)


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

mackral said:


> so probably wont be heading back to Jindy real soon. A long way to go for only one fish to take home between us.


Hi Brad

During summer trout really shut down, I don't go down as you cannot get your bag limit like you can in the winter months. However mudeyes do the job nicley and are the only way to get the trout off the bottom. However your bait fishing with mudeye's, not sure how long you guys can sit still in a yak doing nothing, I lasted 5 minutes before I had to paddle or change to a lure. Mudeyes can be hard to catch, thankfully the alpine angler sells them for around $7.50 per dozen. Worth the investment as they rearly go to waste.

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfb5FhEAADhfgAAScGeAEqUpGIo/7/+gMAEaiwiGTUyjekaepPU0NDQAADVPJk0pp6TQZNMCAGmhoGp6Q01T0QxI9E0aPEAPUnoQ7dKcHc0/USpPOfbJA+BywkH8Zik2b8hJQcUesKL3aZPe0PEjITkbowLPmxpjhKl2SXU7p1rMXaochZs45CYcgg6Dlqryi7r4+/GE17EaF4piu2+QAwUFBg0A1UWQk5683nSPUVpzL9lctA6FyY+r0WVtLRc45sHvYzcNJJA1wCWJUFfClll5+Y13XTR1zC0wK73xIhtZ2qLbLBYTyBkMESomrEZgqKE77LQvDStfP7omFkaitURBWuJgs0EpoUPY5YMc7QNFSAbcUg0Kcha3OBKE/DVwCxYDSSSxN/8XckU4UJD2+RYR


----------



## mackral (Oct 20, 2006)

Ash,

Thanks for the tip on using mudeyes, I will have to give it a go sometime. Again, just not in a great hurry. I think while the big pelagics are running off the coast, and a taste for being towed around the ocean by them, I simply cant ignore those urges. Plus I can always get a feed of flathead nearby. 
The advantage of going coastal is you know you will get something!

As for the mountains, Perhaps you could show Leigh and I where to go at Jindy or Eucanbene next time. I was told the Clay Pits were good which is where we got our fish and strikes on Sunday. Apparently putting in at Kalkite can also be rewarding but I wouldn't know where to go or what lure to use.

Do you troll with lead core when you troll?

Cheers,
Brad (Big Mac)


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I havent taken the yak to Eucumbine yet, plan on going in April/may when trolling will become more effective, I will most likley troll with tassie devils (as I have a few in my collection) but would like to work snags and deep drop off's with SP's. My usual Eucumbine trip/camp is at 7 gates, probably the closest bit of water to home, some walking can be involved though. I usually have two lines in the water with power bait and always bag out on an overnight stay. havent picked up any trout on lure yet.

Here is where I go from; http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=585093


----------

